# pillow top



## stathis (Apr 30, 2009)

Έτσι ονομάζεται η επιφάνεια ενός στρώματος όταν δεν είναι λεία και επίπεδη, αλλά κάνει μαξιλαράκι. (Κάποιος σε ένα φόρουμ γράφει ότι είναι σαν να ξαπλώνεις πάνω σε αφράτη τούρτα...) Επειδή δεν είμαι καλός στις περιγραφές, μπορείτε να δείτε μια διαφωτιστική εικόνα εδώ.

Το βρίσκω αμετάφραστο σε πολλά ελληνικά site σχετικά με στρώματα. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει και τίποτα, καθώς τα κείμενα στα site αυτά είναι κατά κανόνα κακομεταφρασμένα (ή ακόμη και μισομεταφρασμένα) από τα αγγλικά.

(Σημείωση: στο κείμενό μου εμφανίζεται και ως _pillowtop_ (μία λέξη), ενώ στο internet παίζει και το _pillow-top_.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2009)

Σου κάνει το υπέρστρωμα (που περιγράφει το _top_, ενδεχομένως και με έναν επιθετικό προσδιορισμό για το αφρατοειδές τού πράγματος);


----------



## curry (Apr 30, 2009)

Στον κατάλογο του ΙΚΕΑ το λέει προστατευτικό στρώματος, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά σε ποιο πράγμα αναφέρεσαι.


----------



## sopherina (Apr 30, 2009)

Μήπως το προστατευτικό στρώματος είναι ξεχωριστό αξεσουάρ; Ο Στάθης δεν εννοεί στρώμα με καρουμπαλάκι στο πάνω μέρος;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2009)

Δεν νομίζω πως μπορούμε να πούμε _προστατευτικό στρώματος_ (που 'ναι ένα βρακί που μπαίνει πάνω από το στρώμα, το ντύνει κατά κάποιον τρόπο), διότι το _pillow top_ είναι ενσωματωμένο στο στρώμα και παρέχει άνεση, όχι προστασία. Συνήθως δε το ίδιο στρώμα προσφέρεται με διαφορετικού πάχους και σκληρότητας τέτοια υπερστρώματα, ανάλογα με το βαθμό της επιθυμητής από τον αγοραστή άνεσης.


----------



## stathis (Apr 30, 2009)

curry said:


> Στον κατάλογο του ΙΚΕΑ το λέει προστατευτικό στρώματος, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά σε ποιο πράγμα αναφέρεσαι.


Ο κατάλογος του ΙΚΕΑ ήταν το πρώτο πράγμα που συμβουλεύτηκα...
Όχι, δεν μιλάω για προστατευτικό στρώματος ή επίστρωμα. Καταλαβαίνω ότι το pillow top δεν είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό, απλώς περιγράφει την πάνω επιφάνεια του στρώματος (και χρησιμοποιείται σε αντιδιαστολή με το smooth top). Ομολογώ πάντως ότι αυτό δεν φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα στην εικόνα του λινκ που έδωσα.

Edit: Με πρόλαβαν οι από πάνω.


----------



## curry (Apr 30, 2009)

Χμ, στον αγγλικό κατάλογο το λέει mattress pad... I rest my case.

Ζαζ, δεν είναι σαν βρακί, το προστατευτικό (σύμφωνα πάντα με το ΙΚΕΑ) ακουμπάει απλώς πάνω στο στρώμα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2009)

stathis said:


> Καταλαβαίνω ότι το pillow top δεν είναι κάτι ξεχωριστό, απλώς περιγράφει την πάνω επιφάνεια του στρώματος.


Δεν είναι ξεχωριστό, αλλά είναι διακριτό. Δεν είναι απλώς η πάνω όψη τού στρώματος, αλλά ένα «παρελκόμενο» που ενσωματώνεται στό επάνω μέρος του στρώματος. Το δικό μου στρώμα λ.χ. έχει pillow tops διαφορετικού πάχους εκατέρωθεν των μεγάλων επιφανειών του στρώματος, ώστε να μπορώ να το τουμπάρω και κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο να ρυθμίζω το ότι θα ξαπλώσω κάθε φορά στην πλευρά τη μαλακότητα και την απαλότητα της οποίας κατά περίπτωση επιθυμώ.


----------



## stathis (Apr 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το δικό μου στρώμα λ.χ. έχει pillow tops διαφορετικού πάχους εκατέρωθεν των μεγάλων επιφανειών του στρώματος, ώστε να μπορώ να το τουμπάρω και κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο να ρυθμίζω το ότι θα ξαπλώσω κάθε φορά στην πλευρά τη μαλακότητα και την απαλότητα της οποίας κατά περίπτωση επιθυμώ.


Τι με λες τώρα!!
(Πάντα ήθελα να μάθω πώς είναι το στρώμα του Ζάζουλα, αλλά ντρεπόμουν να ρωτήσω...)


----------



## crystal (Apr 30, 2009)

> Το δικό μου στρώμα λ.χ. έχει pillow tops διαφορετικού πάχους εκατέρωθεν των μεγάλων επιφανειών του στρώματος, ώστε να μπορώ να το τουμπάρω και κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο να ρυθμίζω το ότι θα ξαπλώσω κάθε φορά στην πλευρά τη μαλακότητα και την απαλότητα της οποίας κατά περίπτωση επιθυμώ.



Σε βρίσκω πολύ ελεγκάν.  Οι κοινοί θνητοί συνήθως το καίνε με τσιγάρο απ' τη μια πλευρά και μετά το γυρίζουν απ' την άλλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 30, 2009)

Με το που διάβασα τις περιγραφές σκέφτηκα «στρώματα με ίσια επιφάνεια» και στρώματα με _πομπέ_ επιφάνεια» αλλά μάλλον μπλέκω τις πομπές και τα στρώματα από άλλο context...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2009)

Το προστατευτικό, από ό,τι ξέρω, απλώς προστατεύει το στρώμα από ατυχήματα, π.χ. με τσιγάρο. Νομίζω ότι αυτό που φαίνεται στο κρεβάτι (που μόνο που το βλέπεις θέλεις να την πέσεις για 2-3 ύπνους) της φωτογραφίας είναι κάτι άλλο. Η Cocomat το λέει ανώστρωμα.


----------



## tuna (Apr 30, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι μιλάμε πάλι για _καπιτονέ_ εδώ... Στρώμα με καπιτονέ επιφάνεια;


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2009)

Το πιντιεφ που μας έστειλες πάντως στη φωτογραφία σαν αυτό που βάζουν πάνω στο στρώμα τους το δείχνει, με την πρώτη ματιά. Μετά άμα το προσέξεις βλέπεις ότι είναι ενσωματωμένο το επίστρωμα (?) και έτσι εξηγείται αυτό που λέει ότι είναι στρώμα μιας όψης, δηλαδή δεν το γυρνας. 

Επομένως θα έλεγα ότι εδώ παίζει η λέξη "ενσωματωμένο". Ενσωματωμενο ανώστρωμα, ίσως;
Το ανώστρωμα της Κοκομάτ είναι ξεχωριστό στρωματάκι που το βάζεις πα΄νω από το κανονικό στρώμα. 


Άσχετο: το κείμενο της διαφήμισης λέει ότι το στρωμα αυτό είναι "έρωτας ακαριαίος" και "πλήρως ορθοπεδικό" (θα μπορούσε να έιναι μερικώς ορθοπεδικό;).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Το κείμενο της διαφήμισης λέει ότι το στρώμα αυτό είναι "πλήρως ορθοπεδικό" — θα μπορούσε να είναι μερικώς ορθοπεδικό;


Πάντως θα μπορούσε να είναι πλήρως "ορθοπαιδικό".


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως θα μπορούσε να είναι πλήρως "ορθοπαιδικό".



Ειδικά αν ήτανδιαστάσεων κούνιας.


----------



## stathis (Apr 30, 2009)

Παύσατε πυρ, συναγωνιστές!
Νομίζω ότι πάω να βγάλω μια άκρη. Βρήκα στο Γκουγκλ ένα pdf σκέτο τεφαρίκι. :)

Όταν βρω χρόνο, θα εξηγήσω τι ακριβώς ψάχνω (γιατί μερικοί το πήρατε λίγο λάθος) και θα σας πω τι βρήκα. (Μόνο που κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να σταματήσω να ποστάρω ερωτήσεις και διευκρινίσεις και να μεταφράσω...)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 30, 2009)

stathis said:


> (Μόνο που κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να σταματήσω να ποστάρω ερωτήσεις και διευκρινίσεις και να μεταφράσω...)



Ή να στρώσεις το στρώμα σου για δυό και να βρεις την υγειά σου! Kι ας μην έχει pillow top και άλλα τέτοια χλιδάτα!


----------



## stathis (Apr 30, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Ή να στρώσεις το στρώμα σου για δυό και να βρεις την υγειά σου! Kι ας μην έχει pillow top και άλλα τέτοια χλιδάτα!


Άσε, όπως έστρωσα θα κοιμηθώ, με αυτό που ανέλαβα... :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2009)

Κρίνοντας από τη φωτογραφία στο σχετικό pdf, πάντως, 

*καπιτονέ επιφάνεια *(σε αντιδιαστολή με τη λεία επιφάνεια)

όπως άλλωστε το περιγράφει και ο κατασκευαστής στις επεξηγήσεις της φωτογραφίας.

Μου' φαγες όλα τα δαχτυλίδια (και)
μ' έχεις και κοιμάμαι, κοιμάμαι στα σανίδια...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 30, 2009)

Elsa said:


> Ή να στρώσεις το στρώμα σου για δυό και να βρεις την υγειά σου!


Μπα, μετά από αυτή τη μετάφραση τον βλέπω να είναι το στρώμα του μονό και να το 'χει φτιάξει και στενό.


----------

